# Any Advice For Depression? Meds that have helped you



## jasongitar (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey everybody, I have had DP/DR for about 20 years. Through the use of Naltrexone and Lamictal, I pretty much have conquered the debilitating DP/DR and anxiety for the most part. Now for an equal trade, once that improved I now have horrible horrible depression. I'm pretty much just wanting to lay in bed all day. I have tried everything like daily exercise, healthy eating, hobbies, distraction all the natural crap, and it all helps temporarily like a day or two, then I am back to square one. I think positive, I watch what I am thinking and have tried counseling and cognitive therapy, so I feel like I am doing good on that end, but I'm waking up in total dysphoria everyday. I was recently diagnosed with Bi polar II so I strongly feel it is all chemical.

I have tried most of the SSRI's, and Lithium but it just makes me feel worse, anxious, and out of body.

I really feel like the older classes of antidepressants would do the job, but my pdoc won't prescribe them to me. I was hoping the Lamictal would help with the depression end but its only helping with some of the manic symptoms.

I am tempted to do something stupid for an easy fix, like blow money on a vacation, or a spending spree, or even alcohol, but I know that will only be temporary as well.

I know this is a complicated question but I always like coming here for advice. let me know what you think.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

There's a brand new one, viibryd, it's totally different in the way I works but it still basically increeases serotonin levels, like most of the others. There's a new article on npr.org about depression not bein about a lack of serotonin. If you MSG me I can find the link. I know abilify an anti psychotic is being marketed to help with depression when added to an anti depressant, could maybe try that.

Have you had other medical work up and all? Thyroid, blood sugar etc etc?

My other big push is mindfulness, it won't cure anything but it can make absolutely anything easier to get through


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

my therepist recommended mindfulness.. i dunno if i cud relax enuf to do it tho ha... have u tried it?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

You don't have to be relaxed to do mindfulness, you can do it in the middle of a panic attack if you practice

If you've got bipolar, anti depressants may not be the way to go, u less you do it with a mood stab, or an anti psychotic


----------



## rossyb (Jul 15, 2011)

Venlafaxine and Duloxetine (SNRI's) are pretty good and more potent modern antidepressants. The SSRI's didn't do much for me either! The old trycyclic and MAOI antidepressant drugs do work slightly better than the SSRI's but their side effects are very nasty! Interesting that lactimal helped your DP. I am hoping to start it soon. How did it work for you?? what did it improve? Ross x


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

rossyb said:


> Venlafaxine and Duloxetine (SNRI's) are pretty good and more potent modern antidepressants. The SSRI's didn't do much for me either! The old trycyclic and MAOI antidepressant drugs do work slightly better than the SSRI's but their side effects are very nasty! Interesting that lactimal helped your DP. I am hoping to start it soon. How did it work for you?? what did it improve? Ross x


Check the links section "advances in psychiatry". So far, lamictal and an SSRI have proven to be most effective in treating DP/DR.


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

Citalopram has worked for me for depression.

Mindfulness really just draws on parts involved in other therapies, and has been developed by people looking to make a bunch of money. It's very 'on trend' right now, but it's pretty much postmodern bullshit based on techniques you can learn in a better context of Cognitive Behaviour Therapy.


----------

